# Murano buying advice.



## Elmakiri (Jul 29, 2020)

Hello
I got quoted $20,990 for 2019 murano SV. That's including $1000 rebate. What do you guys think about the price? Am i getting a decent deal? Thanks for advices


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The NADA book price for a 2019 Murano SV 2WD is $25,850.
The NADA book price for a 2019 Murano SV AWD is $27,175.
So it looks like a good deal. Is the car a CPO (certified pre-owned)? It's always best to buy a CPO vehicle.


----------

